# Cleaning the house....



## Jessica (Jan 28, 2008)

Does anyone actually like to clean their house? I just sweated my @$$ off vacuming and washing all of the floors. I have a 3br house with all hardwood floors and moping it is a pain!! Then again I have a friend who loves to clean because it relieves stress. I'd rather be doing something else with my time than cleaning up after cats, dogs and hubby


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 28, 2008)

when I'm in a cleaning mood, I get a lot of satisfaction out of everything being 'just so' as it were, but I'm not in a cleaning mood very often, LOL


----------



## Karren (Jan 29, 2008)

Is this one of those tell a lie to me threads.... If so then I LOVE to clean our house!!! hehehe

I'd like it a lot better if I could wear one of those french maid outfits..... But then again that doesn't have much to do with cleaning!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 29, 2008)

There's times where I don't feel like it but otherwise I don't mind it at all.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd like it a lot better if I could wear one of those french maid outfits..... But then again that doesn't have much to do with cleaning!!








LMAO.... my hubby would like to come home to that. Its a bonus!!! Sex and a lean house. I am usually too tired to do both


----------



## KellyB (Jan 29, 2008)

I hate cleaning. Hate it. Did I mention that I hate it???

I do, however, love my house to be clean.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate cleaning. Hate it. Did I mention that I hate it???
I do, however, love my house to be clean.

Ditto!


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't particularly like cleaning, but there is one thing I like to do and that's vacuum.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 29, 2008)

Hm, i like it but i dont, cause i like my house being clean, but with two little kids around that is kinda impossible, but, you can put some music on and clean around, will take the feeling of not wanting to do it away i think


----------



## jeansguyokc (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't mind it as long as it's not a total pit. We have a housekeeper once a week who cleans from top to bottom and I keep it picked up the rest of the time. We have a historical home so I keep the downstairs spotless being as I have clients in most everyday, but I will let the upstairs go sometimes, expecially the game room.


----------



## Aprill (Jan 29, 2008)

I am obsessed with the way my house smells, and no one can do it like I can, so therefore, I LOVE CLEANING MY HOUSE. Its like I am getting an extrinsic reward for it!! My house smelling like heaven!


----------



## KellyB (Jan 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am obsessed with the way my house smells, and no one can do it like I can, so therefore, I LOVE CLEANING MY HOUSE. Its like I am getting an extrinsic reward for it!! My house smelling like heaven! you are a freak


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you are a freak



She is... $30 a month MINIMUM she spends on air fresheners and "smellies" for the house... She's definitely nuts LOL!


----------



## Aprill (Jan 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She is... $30 a month MINIMUM she spends on air fresheners and "smellies" for the house... She's definitely nuts LOL! See...that's where you are wrong...its a week biotch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KellyB (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry for threadjacking..............she already got me buying those flameless candles and I have to admit that my house smells good.


----------



## lmcnabbkv (Jan 29, 2008)

Ugghhh...I hate cleaning...I just got done mopping the floors but I swear, with 2 cats and 2 kids it won't last a day. I need a housekeeper! I think it would be so worth it to have that extra time to do something fun with the kids. Does anyone else pay someone to do the cleaning?? I used one after I had my 2nd and it think she was like 20$ an hour...$$ well spent


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 29, 2008)

I go on insane cleaning kicks and I have very particular..I don't just stop at my room..the whole house gets done. I live in a 6 bedroom home..and I live with 5 others, so you could imagine the amount of cleaning that involves!

When I'm on a cleaning kick..I love cleaning.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry for threadjacking..............she already got me buying those flameless candles and I have to admit that my house smells good. Do share.....what flameless candles are you talking about. I always buy those plug in ones from Bath and Body Works but they seem to work for a couple of days and then I cant smell it anymore


----------



## Aprill (Jan 30, 2008)

No no , Glade Flameless Candles, they are my life!!!


----------



## lynnda (Jan 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No no , Glade Flameless Candles, they are my life!!! I am going to Wal-Mart right now to get some of these!
I love for my house to be clean but since I have been pregnant I can't seem to do more than wash dishes and do a load or so of laundry a day. So depressing.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No no , Glade Flameless Candles, they are my life!!! Ooh! I'm intrigued! What scent is your fave? I'm gonna have to pick some up! Do you put one in each room that's a different scent?

To the original question~No I do not like to clean at all! I wish I did! When I met my hubby, he was like OCD clean and I am a freakin' slob! LOL I know my messiness really bothers him but he doesn't say anything. I need some motivation to get my house spotless before he comes home from his business trip!


----------



## Karren (Jan 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She is... $30 a month MINIMUM she spends on air fresheners and "smellies" for the house... She's definitely nuts LOL! Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif See...that's where you are wrong...its a week biotch!!!!!!!!!!!!!




And I thought I had an adiction!!!


----------



## Christie ann (Jan 30, 2008)

I would always like to be doing something else, but if I have the house to myself and get to crank the music up I can get it done pretty fast.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 2, 2008)

well, it has to be done, right ? i put on some loud pop music and improvise some dance with the hoover lol.


----------



## missmelaniem (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't LIKE cleaning at all, but I have to do it a lot because of all the pets!

At the very least it is vaccuming (sp??) every day to keep the pet hair under control and then there is the oh-so-pleasant litter box! LOL


----------



## Jessica (Feb 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *missmelaniem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't LIKE cleaning at all, but I have to do it a lot because of all the pets! 
At the very least it is vaccuming (sp??) every day to keep the pet hair under control and then there is the oh-so-pleasant litter box! LOL

Oh god....me too!! I have 2 Labs and 4 cats. The hair after one day looks like tumble weeds from the wild west....lol...so i too am vacuming every single day


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Feb 3, 2008)

I love to clean, but then again I live in an apartment, not a house so I don't have much to clean. I feel like I have OCD. I come home from the gym, and start cleaning....my boyfriend is always like "stop. nothing needs to be cleaned!"..

Although, I leave the dishes for him....


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 3, 2008)

when i'm in the mood. otherwise, noooooo. HATE washin dishes!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 3, 2008)

i hate cleaning, though sometimes i just get the urge to have a real good sort out/clean up. but normally my mum comes over and does the housework/ironing etc for me



then i just burn my candles and it looks and smells lovely just how i want it


----------



## bianca (Feb 10, 2008)

I love to clean. I love to clean. (maybe if i keep repeating that to myself it might come true)


----------



## luxotika (Feb 10, 2008)

I enjoy cleaning, but I try to make it fun by turning up some loud music, etc.


----------



## jessiej78 (Feb 10, 2008)

Eh- it's ok...it is just hard to find time to do it between work and school...


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 11, 2008)

i love cleaning the house, but i really gotta be in the mood for it.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 11, 2008)

I love to clean house--but hate to cook


----------



## donna1985 (Feb 14, 2008)

i sometimes like cleaning. i clean twice a week my OH helps out when he has a day off.the thing is my apartment get dusty so quickly, thats why i have to do loads of dusting everywhere. i think cause its an old apartment, 1875 it was built.


----------



## bCreative (Feb 16, 2008)

I HATE dusting with a passion!! Cleaning the house I don't like to do, but I feel like I have and need to do it.


----------



## Anthea (Feb 21, 2008)

I voted no, I'm like Kelly I hate cleaning the house just so it can get dirty all over again.


----------



## love2482 (Feb 21, 2008)

I have to be in the cleaning "mood" or else I won't do it.


----------



## lapuce (Feb 24, 2008)

I clean mostly everyday :0 to keep it under control.We have 3 kids ,a dog and a cat.

The kids help a lot.It's a family affair.They get rewarded at the end of the week !!

I do hate but hate the litter box...Yick I will never get use to it besides that cleaning is fine as long as we all doing our part.

The thing I love to do the most is COOKING!!!


----------



## KristinB (Feb 25, 2008)

I hate cleaning. The only thing I don't mind is vacuuming, which is a good thing since I have 3 cats and vacuum 2x a week. I hate mopping, dusting, and the bathrooms.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 25, 2008)

Aaarrggghhhh!!! NOOOOO!!!! I loathe cleaning the house. Absolutely detest it. When are they going to build self-cleaning houses??


----------



## hmcvision (Mar 20, 2008)

I joined this yahoo group called flylady. It is so great! It may sound kind of stupid but it actually helps




She has auto emails that come out daily as reminders to do certain things. Also each week has different focus areas and tasks to complete. Best of all this group is free! I know me and my house are thanking her!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 16, 2008)

If there's one thing everyone knows about me its that I HATE TO CLEAN!!! I'm lazy in getting up and doin any house work.

The only way I can clean is when I have the house to myself and no one to get in my way. I love listening to my mp3 while i clean or having the music loud. I automatically forget what I'm doin and it actually relieves my stress and when the house is completely clean I feel a huge satisfaction afterwards.

So I guess deep down I really do love to clean.


----------



## MissElaine (Apr 17, 2008)

I know I'm giving my input a little late, but hey why not! I LOVE CLEANING! It's so rewarding for me. Ever since I was little I have always dreamed of being a house wife so that I can cook and clean and wait for my husband to get home! ha! My boyfriend and I aren't married yet, but I get glimpses of what it'll be like when he goes off to class and I stay home on an off day and clean the house! I love it. I truly do. &lt;3 *sigh* Now I feel like cleaning...


----------

